# kmldonkey [Risolto]

## mtto

Ciao a tutti,

sono nuovo di Linux e di Gentoo e sono contentissimo di vederlo funzionare sul mio pc in sostituzione di Windows...

Al dunque: premetto che sono collegato via ethernet ad un modem-router adsl (nel caso questa informazione possa servire). Ho installato kmldonkey con emerge kmldonkey ma quando lo avvio dalla barra menu mi spunta fuori il messaggio "Connection refused".

Che faccio?? In "settings" - "configure connection..." ho lasciato le impostazioni trovate automaticamente, tipo name, address, ports, ho cambiato solo la login e la password del mio utente...

Grazie a tutti!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

Il daemon mldonkey gira?

----------

## mtto

Ciao cerri!

 :Question:  ... effettivamente... non lo so!! come faccio a saperlo?

In caso il deamon giri cosa devo fare???

E se non dovesse girare come faccio ad avviarlo???

Non so se c'entra qualcosa, ma dopo l'installazione mi sono ritrovato con un utente in più alla richiesta di login quando si avvia kde...

Grazie!

----------

## Benve

 *mtto wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  ... effettivamente... non lo so!! come faccio a saperlo?
> 
> 

 

```
# /etc/init.d/mldonkey status
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> In caso il deamon giri cosa devo fare???
> 
> 

 

basta che lanci kmldonkey o vai col browser quì: http://127.0.0.1:4080/

o con telnet quì: 127.0.0.1 4000

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> E se non dovesse girare come faccio ad avviarlo???
> 
> 

 

```
# /etc/init.d/mldonkey start
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Non so se c'entra qualcosa, ma dopo l'installazione mi sono ritrovato con un utente in più alla richiesta di login quando si avvia kde...
> 
> Grazie!

 

E' l'utente con cui gira mldonkey. Dovrebbe servire solo per far girare i demoni di p2p.

Comunque puoi cambiare molte impostazioni editando questo:

/etc/conf.d/mldonkey

[/code]

----------

## yardbird

Credo che serva qualche chiarimento...

mtto, kmldonkey non è sufficiente da solo per connettersi alla rete eDonkey. Kmldonkey infatti è solo un frontend per mldonkey, un programma che gira in background e che si connette alla rete p2p. Potresti limitarti ad usare mldonkey, che di default ha due interfacce:

1) interfaccia web-server (come spiegato sopra);

2) interfaccia telnet (per connetterti digita da console "telnet localhost 4000").

Effettivamente però kmldonkey ha un'interfaccia sicuramente più accattivante  :Smile: 

Per far partire mldonkey puoi usare il comando

```
/etc/init.d/mldonkey
```

 (come root), oppure 

```
mldonkey
```

 come utente normale. Nel primo caso i file vengono salvati nella directory /home/p2p, nel secondo caso nella tua homedir nella sottodirectory .mldonkey.

Purtroppo kmldonkey non ha come dipendenza mldonkey (in effetti non è richiesto per la compilazione). E da kmldonkey non c'è possibilità di far partire mldonkey, devi farlo da console.

Spero di averti chiarito un po' di dubbi   :Wink: 

EDIT: Dimenticavo... grazie all'architettura client-server di mldonkey puoi far girare il demone su una macchina linux e controllarlo da un'altra macchina in rete locale. Esistono client anche per windows  :Very Happy:  (mldonkeywatch)

----------

## mtto

ragazzi, questa comunità è veramente fantastica!   :Very Happy: 

Vi ringrazio davvero tutti, proverò tutto quanto prima!

Una sola curiosità: mi pare di aver capito non posso eliminare l'utente p2p (creato da mldonkey), giusto? E' solo che non mi piace tanto trovarmelo lì...

Sarebbe possibile trasferire alcune sue caratteristiche al mio utente normale, e poi eliminarlo????

 :Embarassed:  magari sto bestemmiando, eh eh!!

----------

## Benve

Puoi eliminarlo tranquillamente, ma avere mldonkey che gira come altro utente, con privilegi minimi è una cosa più sicura.

Dopo averlo eliminato, se vuoi lanciare mldonkey da /etc/init.d/mldonkey, devi cambiare /etc/conf.d.mldonkey:

al posto di

# owner of mlnet process (don't change, must be existing)

USER="p2p"

# home dir of owner (don't change, must be existing)

BASEDIR="/home/p2p"

dovresti mettere 

USER="tuouser"

BASEDIR="/home/tuouser"

----------

## yardbird

Nel centro di controllo KDE guarda sotto System Administration -> Login Manager. C'è la possibilità di mascherare degli utenti nella finestra di login.

Comunque se non hai forti motivi di eliminarlo, di consiglio di lasciare lì l'utente p2p, tanto non fa male a nessuno...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *mtto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Al dunque: premetto che sono collegato via ethernet ad un modem-router adsl (nel caso questa informazione possa servire).

 

Mi sa che devi configurare anche il port forwarding sul ruterino in questione, altrimenti ti connetterai a edonkey con ID low

----------

## Benve

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi sa che devi configurare anche il port forwarding sul ruterino in questione, altrimenti ti connetterai a edonkey con ID low

 

Questa non la sapevo!! Quali porte andrebbero aperte?

----------

## albazeus

 *Benve wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   
> 
> Mi sa che devi configurare anche il port forwarding sul ruterino in questione, altrimenti ti connetterai a edonkey con ID low 
> 
> Questa non la sapevo!! Quali porte andrebbero aperte?

 

Dovrebbero essere la 4661 tcp e la 4671 udp. Non sono assolutamente sicuro.

Cmq puoi aprire quelle che vuoi (non quelle riservate ovviamente) e poi aggiustare la configurazione di mldonkey.

Se hai un firewall è tutto un altro paio di maniche.

----------

## Sparker

di default la 4662 TCP e la 4666 UDP (ottenuta dalla porta TCP+4).

Ma io generalmente preferisco impostarne un'altra, alcuni provider (di altri stati) hanno limitato la banda sulle porte di programmi P2P

Abilita anche Overnet (altra porta, stesso numero sia TCP che UDP), un pò di fonti in più non guastano mai!

----------

## mtto

Un'altra domanda da perfetto sprovveduto   :Rolling Eyes:  ...

credo la mia connessione sia lentissima per questo discorso delle porte... come faccio ad "aprirle"???

A testate non posso, eh eh!

----------

## albazeus

 *mtto wrote:*   

> Un'altra domanda da perfetto sprovveduto   ...
> 
> credo la mia connessione sia lentissima per questo discorso delle porte... come faccio ad "aprirle"???
> 
> A testate non posso, eh eh!

 

Punta il tuo browser sull IP del router, oppure puoi usare anche telnet da console. Di solito c'è una voce "Virtual Server".

Ovviamente devi avere ID e password

----------

## mtto

 :Sad:   non ci riesco, si connette ad un "localhost" ma non aggancia nessun server e non funziona il "search"...

Anche puntando sul router mi compaiono solo le impostazioni per le schede wireless di Alice adsl, ma niente che abbia a che fare con porte...

Sotto windows kazaa funziona bene, mentre ho problemi di lentezza con winmx (se questa info può servire)...

----------

## cerri

Qual'è l'output di

```
$ ps -eaf | grep mldonk

$ netstat -anp | grep mldon
```

----------

## mtto

Allora, ho fatto:

```
tux mtto # ps -eaf | grep mldonk

root      9943  2977  0 13:57 pts/0    00:00:00 grep mldonk

tux mtto # netstat -anp | grep mldon

tux mtto #
```

Significa qualcosa?

----------

## randomaze

 *mtto wrote:*   

> Allora, ho fatto:
> 
> ```
> tux mtto # ps -eaf | grep mldonk
> 
> ...

 

prova a rifarlo scrivendo solo ml al posto di mldonk (forse il processo si chiama mlnet....)

----------

## mtto

 :Question:   mi da' lo stesso risultato anche con "ml"...

(cioè il solo promtp...)

forse dipende proprio dal particolare tipo di modem-router?

Aggiungo che è un Siemens Santis wireless-router+modem adsl (al quale sono però collegato via ethernet)

----------

## cerri

Io stavo controllando che mldonkey girasse... ma a quanto pare no.

Hai provato a lanciarlo con /etc/init.d/mldonkey start? O qualcosa del genere.

----------

## Sparker

Già, il processo si chiama mlnet

Per il port forwarding (dopo che sarai riuscito a far partire mldonkey) devi aprire un browser e mettere come indirizzo l'ip del router.

Se non lo sai puoi fare così:

diventa root

dai il comando route

ad esempio io ottengo

```

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

loopback        localhost       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

default         192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG    1      0        0 eth0

```

il router dovrebbe essere quello con Destination default, ovvero 192.168.0.1

(questo perchè il router viene impostato come gateway di default dal DHCP)

messo l'indirizzo IP nel browser ti si dovrebbe aprire l'interfaccia web di configurazione (forse richiederà una password) Quì cerca il port forwarding, ci vuole un pò di fantasia, ad esempio sul mio si chiama Port Redirect.

Qui imposti le porte 4662TCP e 4666UDP in modo che i dati in entrata su queste porte vengano inviati all'IP del PC su cui gira mldonkey

(P.S. l'avatar è una tua foto? mi sembra una faccia conosciuta...)

----------

## mtto

cerri ti ringrazio, infatti da root sono riuscito a far partire mldonkey (ma non klmdonkey... boh?), mentre da utente non succede niente (tranne la rima eh eh!!!)

Sparker, io l'indirizzo del router lo conosco, ma quando ci punto il browser ho attiva solo la parte per aggiungere altre colonnine wireless. Siccome è un modem-router in comodato dalla telecom, ho il sospetto che tutte queste e altre impostazioni siano già pre-settate e visualizzabili/modificabili solo accedendo ad un link che però è protetto da password...

ho paura dovrò rinunciare e usare solo winzozz per il p2p  :Sad: 

Grazie a tutti, non vi disturberò oltre

(ma se a qualcuno dovesse venire una genialata, o non sia di troppo disturbo...   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## Sparker

Beh, il port forwarding non è che cambia se vai in windows, devi per forza settare il router

ne parlano a questo link:

http://www.mondoirc.net/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=1994

----------

## mtto

 :Very Happy:   Sparker, grazie 1000!!!

finalmente ne sono venuto a capo!

ps. effettivamente quel brutto muso è il mio... dove l'hai già visto???

----------

## Benve

io sul ruter ho aperto queste:

```
2     4662     4662    TCP     10.0.0.X    

3    4666    4666    UDP    10.0.0.X
```

ma non vedo differenze. Come faccio a essere sicuro che mldonkey le usa?

----------

## quantumwire

per sbaglio ho cancellato la directory /home/php2... come faccio a ricrearla per mldonkey? c'e' qualche sript di mldonkey che lo fa con i diritti giusti... o la rifaccio a mano... ma che diritti e di chi e' la /home/p2p?

----------

## Sparker

 *mtto wrote:*   

> ps. effettivamente quel brutto muso è il mio... dove l'hai già visto???

 

Mi pare di avere visto un tipo simile all'università di Verona, ma potrebbe benissimo essere solo un'impressione.

----------

## cerri

Controlla l'ebuild di mldonkey.

----------

## randomaze

 *quantumwire wrote:*   

> per sbaglio ho cancellato la directory /home/php2... come faccio a ricrearla per mldonkey? c'e' qualche sript di mldonkey che lo fa con i diritti giusti... o la rifaccio a mano... ma che diritti e di chi e' la /home/p2p?

 

Credo che sia dell'utente p2p.

Comunque directory ed utente di mldonkey sono impostabili a piacere nel file:

```

/etc/conf.d/mldonkey

```

----------

## quantumwire

Ora ho un altro problema... ho ricreato la directory assegnandole i diritti dell'utente p2p.. mldonkey sale al boot e non da piu' problemi... mi connetto alla porta 4080 via browser... ma non e' connesso a nessuna rete... qualsiasi ricerca di files e' vana... 

La prima volta che l'ho installato andava... poi l'erronea cancellazione della /home/p2p...... allora emrge unmerge mldonkey... emerge mldonkey... ricreazione della dir fatta da me... sale al boot ma non si connette a nulla... eppure i suoi file nella dir /home/p2p/.mldonkey ci sono tutti e li ha fatti lui...

Che fare?

----------

## Sparker

Assumendo che le porte adatte sono aperte, la versione di mldonkey in portage è un pò obsoleta, nel senso che nel frattempo il protocollo è un pò cambiato (ad esempio l'uso di zlib) e le ultime versioni di lugdunum (il server ed2k più usato)  rende la vita difficile ai vecchi mldonkey.

Io uso versione da cvs, chè è stata parecchio aggiornata e supporta il nuovo protocollo.

Per pigrizia prendo i binari che sono disponibili presso http://www.8ung.at/spiralvoice/ e sostituisco il file /usr/bin/mlnet con quello scaricato (ora però il sito non risponde...)

----------

## mtto

 *Sparker wrote:*   

>  *mtto wrote:*   ps. effettivamente quel brutto muso è il mio... dove l'hai già visto??? 
> 
> Mi pare di avere visto un tipo simile all'università di Verona, ma potrebbe benissimo essere solo un'impressione.

 

No, ti sbagli, io frequentavo Venezia ma... sempre pronto per una birra!!! Ciao e grazie ancora!

----------

## quantumwire

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> ... la versione di mldonkey in portage è un pò obsoleta, nel senso che nel frattempo il protocollo è un pò cambiato (ad esempio l'uso di zlib) e le ultime versioni di lugdunum (il server ed2k più usato)  rende la vita difficile ai vecchi mldonkey...
> 
> 

 

Ho sostituito mlnet come hai detto tu  e subito si e' connesso a 3 reti in 2 nano secondi!!! Era tre giorni che era impallato... e riavvia... e ferma... e riavvia... a vai di fast.... e vai di slow.... e restarta....

......zzo sei il mio mldonky GURU!!!!!

Thaks a lot..... adesso mi scarico tutta internet sull'HD   :Wink:  !!!

----------

## Sparker

con la versione che ti ho consigliato funziona kmldonkey?

----------

## quantumwire

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> con la versione che ti ho consigliato funziona kmldonkey?

 

Io uso mldonkey.. non kmldonkey... ed ora funziona tutto...

----------

## Sparker

 *quantumwire wrote:*   

>  *Sparker wrote:*   con la versione che ti ho consigliato funziona kmldonkey? 
> 
> Io uso mldonkey.. non kmldonkey... ed ora funziona tutto...

 

kmldonkey e' solo una GUI che si collega al core di mldonkey.

Purtoppo non mi si collega, sospetto sia colpa di un leggero cambio di protocollo tra GUI->core che c'e' stato tempo fa.

----------

